# Refurbished DTG's



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everybody,

Where can I get a refurbished DTG printer? Where are some reputable places online that I can inquire to?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I know a lot of people have talked about Harry at Equipment Zone (www.equipmentzone.com). You can also look at going to the actual manufacturers of the printers as well. Occassionally, you can find a good deal on one from a leasing company that had to repo the printer from another company and it still has a warranty. Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark is right  I know SWF sells refurbed kiosks and hm1's. I would definetely contact the distiributors for each machine as most have refurb programs.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Mixel, what side of the country are you on?


----------



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

Tshirtguy said:


> Mixel, what side of the country are you on?



West Coast, Central Valley (Fresno) California.

Thinking about an SWF machine, but am open to suggestions!


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

I think on the West coast you have to use the other distributer. Mesa.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

No there is a SWF west in anahiem, that is who I bought my hm1 from. Mesa is in texas. There is both a swf east and a swf west.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

That's interesting. I didn't realize that.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> No there is a SWF west in anahiem, that is who I bought my hm1 from. Mesa is in texas. There is both a swf east and a swf west.


It is my understanding that SWF East has all the territory east of the Mississippi River and SWF Mesa has the territory west of the river. So the office that is in Texas is the headquarters and the office in CA reports to Texas. They might call the office SWF West, but it is really part of SWF Mesa. This is why Mesa is listed as exhibiting in the Printwear Long Beach Show. Just my understanding, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Just my understanding, but I could be wrong.


Nope, you nailed it Mark. Mesa Distributors is the exclusive SWF and DTG distributor for the western US. The Anahiem office is one of the satellite locations, corporate is in Garland, TX.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased my Refurbished T-Jet2 from Equipment Zone. Eventhough I'm in the Rockies, the relationship has worked out well. I've had little to no problems with my machine, and Harry has given me plenty of recommendations on helping my prints turn out great.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Yep...got mine from Equiptment Zone and it has worked great. And, they have great support!!


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

I have to agree about Equipment Zone, I have never seen a negative post about them. They seem to know more about the Tjet line than the manufacturer.


----------



## GPI (May 19, 2008)

Yeah I Agree. Though I wasn't happy with our T-jet and had to return it I will say this, Harry runs his business fair and I can't remember a bad moment. When I was frustrated at my most he gave a me solution and I moved on not having a bad impression of him. For this if I ever buy a t-jet again and I'm getting pretty close to purchasing another machine soon to accompany my Brother, I would rather buy from Harry even though I have a dealer the next town over. His knowledge of the machine is definitely an asset. I've actually boiled it down to the Blazer or HM1. I'm kinda holding out cause I'm waiting to see if DTG America releases a new machine plus for the price of a HM1 it seems better to have a 4800 based machine than a 2400. Problem is DTG America has a better reputation. AAAAAAAARGH I'm getting confused again lol.


FD what machine do you have?


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually, I'm sitting on the sidelines also. We had 2 Tjet 3's in a span of 90 days last summer, both failed & were returned, and finally got our money back from US Screen after waiting over 2 months. I plan on attending SGIA in October to see if there's anything new, but for right now, just watching the industry & trying to figure out if 1. We really do need a DTG printer for our business 2. Which system would be the best for our business.
I really like the idea of a few systems that are white ink upgradeable, starting out w/ dual CMYK, and then moving up to white ink when I'm ready. Perhaps there will be something new & exciting at SGIA.


----------



## RyanScam (Apr 27, 2008)

I too bought a refub T-jet 2 from Equipment Zone. Im more than happy with my experience so far. You can actually go by their word, which wasnt true when I tried to buy a Blazer Express from US Screen directly. Id recommend Equipment Zone to anyone. My T-jet 2 so far has been excellent, no hiccups!


----------

